# Tree man 'who grew roots' may be cured



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/11/12/wtree112.xml


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cutaneous horns...ew.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

yuk


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wonder if his wife will return.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy hell. I wouldn't have believed it if it was in a movie. Crazy stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Holy hell. I wouldn't have believed it if it was in a movie. Crazy stuff.


yeah seriously.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife watched it and still thinks it's a hoax.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*This is sad. I hope it is a hoax or that doctors can cure him.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is a real bazaar story!
Wish I would have caught it on the discovery channel.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's not a hoax guys. HPV running unchecked by a defective immune system can do some nasty things.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's crazy! just from HPV? At least he seems happy.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

skeletonowl said:


> that's crazy! just from HPV? At least he seems happy.


LOL! Yes, HPV makes you happy! Didn't you know that?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

It would be interesting to see pics of his progress.


----------

